# wo Rootserver und welche Hardware?



## hellermann (4. September 2005)

Hallo!
kann mir wer ein Angebot zeigen / machen das meinen Ansprüchen hir passt?
(es soll Teamspeak / CSS gamesserver-> mindestens 2 / webserver darauf laufen)

sehr schneller Prozessor 
1-2GB Ram
20-30 GB Festplatte
gute anbindung
Windows server 2003
ich denek mal 1-2 TB Traffic <- was denkt Ihr wie viel Traffic ich für die oben genannten Sachen brauche)
und IP's (brauche ich nur 1 IP und mache dan die Ports bei den Gamesservern anders oder muss ich 2 IP's haben)
programme mach ich selbst drauf 

und das ganze für höchstens 70€ /Monat
und ich möchte möglichst 2-3 Tage probieren ob ich das so hinbekomme 
schon mal danke für die Antworten.

MFG
hellermann


----------



## michel_tr (4. September 2005)

> kann mir wer ein Angebot zeigen


 unter http://www.webhostlist.de findest du viele Angebote.



> was denkt Ihr wie viel Traffic ich für die oben genannten Sachen brauche


 Das wird wohl keiner wissen... ich (wir) haben ja keine Ahnung wie gut besucht dein Server sein wird.

 Zu den Ips / Ports: Ich kenne mich mit Gameservern nicht aus, aber falls es sowohl Server- als auch Clientseitig möglich ist den Port einzustellen steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit 


  Ich habe nun noch eine Gegenfrage: Warum willst du 2-3 Probetage haben?


----------



## hellermann (5. September 2005)

danke für die antwort

wegen dem Traffic bei 24/7   20 Member wie viel Traffic würde das bei 1 gamesserver machen? + webserver der soll für downloads da sein wird aber net viel sein

ich möchte die probe tage da ich noch nie so ein Projekt in angriff genommen habe und das wegen wenig erfahrung habe. Ich eürde in der Zeit halt mal versuchen die Server (games / Web/ TS²) zum laufen zu bringen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. September 2005)

Und bei deinem eventuellen Nichtgefallen soll der Serveranbieter die Hardware wieder auseinanderbauen und zu seinem Einkaufsladen zurückbringen und sagen: "Sorry, der Kunde hellermann hat es sich anders überlegt?" 

P.S.: Sehr schneller Prozessor + 1-2GB RAM + 1-2TB Traffic != 70 Euro ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. September 2005)

Wenn Du so ein Projekt noch nie in Angriff genommen hast warum spielst Du dann nicht erstmal zuhause damit rum?
Ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich sicherer und guenstiger.

Natuerlich ist die Anbindung wesentlich langsamer, aber ich meine jetzt auch solche Sachen wie den Server vernuenftig zu konfigurieren und sowas.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. September 2005)

... zumal du nach deinen Aussagen schlussfolgernd einen Managed Server suchen solltest. Managed bedeutet, dass sich ein Spezialist um die Sicherheit deines Servers kümmert, da auf dich andernfalls, wenn dein Server gehackt werden sollte, ganz enorme Traffic-Kosten hinzukommen könnten.


----------



## hellermann (5. September 2005)

naja ich möchte Windows Server 2003 damit kenne ich mich aus und die Programme wie CSS dedictated Server und TS2 Server ist kein Problem zu instalieren. Aber könnt ihr mir Programme nennen die meinen Server gut vor Hack angriffen schützt?
was sagt ihr dazu?
https://www.server4you.de/de/v/compare.php?products=3,4,5
hir das PROFESSIONAL Packet
Ist das Angebot gut und denkt ihr ich kann 2 Gamesserver mit jeweilst 20 Slot und TS darauf laufen lassen?

MFG


----------

